# baby food canola oil?



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Is any kind of jarred baby food with canola oil in it bad? And can hedgies have ham or turkey if its in canned baby food?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Canola is just a kind of vegetable oil, there's nothing wrong with it, but I wouldn't give them something that's saturated in oil of any kind. A little oil in the blend is to be expected. For baby foods, there should only be 2-3 ingredients (possibly more if it's a combination of two vegetables or something) and no sugar, artificial flavors, spices, etc. For a meat baby food, it should be something like: "chicken, water, cornstarch" with the cornstarch being part of the gravy that makes it be able to be a puree. From the ones I've looked at and used, any of the Gerber ones (or the off-brand) that are in the little round jars and are one ingredient (i.e. "peas" or "turkey and gravy") are good. Make sure you check the ingredients for any off-brand ones, because there are probably some crappy ones out there. I've found that the combination "dinners" with several ingredients can have preservatives or spices, like onion powder, and I wouldn't use those.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

so turkey and ham in baby jar foods are ok i take it? and i should probably avoid any kind of oil in baby food?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, they're fine. Keep in mind that a ham one is going to be fairly high in fat. I don't think oil is the worst thing, it's sometimes used in a small amount for flavor or a preservative, but it's not ideal either. You should be able to find plenty of options without it.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

alrighty  i gotcha! thank you!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

They put canola oil in baby food? Isn't that a natural laxative? No wonder people change diapers so much


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i forgot to ask is any kind of broth ok?


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

and rice is a no right? even if its in baby food?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know, broth and rice are both fine. I know I fed Lily some of the chicken/rice, turkey/rice, etc. baby foods and never had a problem.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, rice and broth are fine.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

shawnwk1 said:


> They put canola oil in baby food? Isn't that a natural laxative? No wonder people change diapers so much


Only if you drink a few ounces of it, which is the same for any kind of oil. Canola oil is also healthier than other oils that are used for cooking.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you guys!  you guys are awesome!


----------



## Mannegishi (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess it's a bit late to contribute to this discussion, but canola oil is a genetically-modified, trans-fat, processed oil that contains a poison called eurucic acid. The FDA prohibits its use in baby formula, but permits it in prepared baby food(!). Canola oil in the U.S. is permitted to have up to 2% eurucic acid content. Eurucic acid causes fatty deposits in the heart and thickening of the cardiac muscle, which can cause valve dysfunction and heart attacks. Canola oil also contains other substances that interfere with Vitamin E absorption and thyroid function. It is processed with heat and chemicals to reduce the eurucic acid, which creates free radicals, and is partially hydrogenated to reduce rancid omega-3 fatty acids caused by heat processing, resulting in trans-fats. And though this doesn't affect its health impact, there is no such thing as a "canola." The plant is called rape, and the Canadian growers didn't think Americans would eat something called rapeseed oil, so they called it canola, short for "Canadian oil low-acid." The name also rhymed with "granola," making people perceive it as healthy. Even if you don't use it in cooking, you probably have salad dressing, baby food, sauces, condiments, canned food or baked goods in your house that do contain canola oil. For an informative and very scary article on this subject, see "Canola Oil: Is It Healthy?" in the Nov-Dec. 20012 issue of Wellbeing Journal.


----------

